#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-03
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<tenfourty> morning!
<ongolaBoy> hi jeremy :)
<tenfourty> hope all is well today?
<ongolaBoy> I'm fine
<ongolaBoy> what about you ?
<tenfourty_> sorry got distracted by work, doing well here
<indy21> hello men
<ongolaBoy> .
 * indy21 n'arrive pas à installer ubuntu sur un hp
 * indy21 ne peut pas supprimer une de ces partitions
<ongolaBoy> indy21: quel est le problème lors de la suppression ?
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-04
<ariabbas> ........
<indy21> hi
<ongolaBoy> lut
 * indy21 est toujours coincé
<ongolaBoy> hier je t'ai demandé où était le problème lors de la suppression des partitions ?
<indy21> en fait y a pas de pbs de suppression
<indy21> il y a ma partition de restauration
<indy21> et les 2 autre sont des partitions crées par par hp
<indy21> si je supprime une seule d'elles je pourrai plus restaurer
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> bah.. je ne vois pas où est donc le problème puisqu'en fait tu devras opter pour te séparer de l'une des partitions
<ongolaBoy> si tu comptes faire une installation
<indy21> :((
<indy21> ca va faire mal
<ongolaBoy> la vie est faite de choix je te le rappelle ;)
<indy21> j'attends oneiric pr supprimer
<ariabbas> .....
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-06
<ariabbas> .......
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> bjr
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bjr
<indy21> enfin!
<indy21> je croyais ke j'étai encore seul
<ongolaBoy> on n'est jamais très loin tu sais
<indy21> je vois ca
<indy21> c'est vrai ke tu avais 7 VM avec 1 Go de ram?
<ongolaBoy> oui, c'est vrai...
<ongolaBoy> c'est avec OpenVZ comme technologie
 * indy21 est wanda pr le courage la
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas une question de courage... c'est parce qu'à ce moment là, je n'avais qu'un desktop pour faire tourner mes services
<ongolaBoy> 1 VM pour MySQL
<ongolaBoy> 1 VM pour postfix,dovecot,spamassassin, amavis,mailman,..
<ongolaBoy> 1 VM pour http://cgq.ndere.cm.refer.org
<ongolaBoy> 1 VM pour un serveur de dépôt logiciel sous GIT
<ongolaBoy> 1 VM pour des tests..
<ongolaBoy> je ne me souviens plus du reste
<ongolaBoy>  :)
 * indy21 donne le café a ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> et quand tu vois comment tout ça tourne sous 1 Go de RAM avec un Pentium 4 (même pas dual core)
<indy21> en meme temps?
<ongolaBoy> tu comprends que les gens gaspillent la puissance de leurs machines
<ongolaBoy> oui, c'est en même temps tout ça
<ongolaBoy> faut surtout remercier des solutions comme OpenVZ
<ongolaBoy> je crois que XEN est dans la même catégorie
<ongolaBoy> l'allocation des ressources est dynamique et à la demande
 * indy21 a honte des ses 4 Go de ram et son core i5
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas actuellement j'ai obtenu mon premier serveur dédié et donc tu imagines bien que je ... plane avec la puissance actuelle :)
<ongolaBoy> mais ça me permettra de faire plus
<indy21> je vais aller faire le don. :D
<ongolaBoy> ça config est ici pour ce nouveau serveur http://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/ZAC/Ngaound%C3%A9r%C3%A9/Configuration/ServeurOpenVZ
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je ne suis pas loin mais occupé
<indy21> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-07
<indy21> bjr
<ongolaBoy> .
<swell> ongolaBoy: Bjr!
<ongolaBoy> bonjour. en forme ?
<swell> oui ca va
<swell> c'est un  peu mort ici? qué pasa
<ongolaBoy> tu me demandes ?
<ongolaBoy> moi je suis là presque tous les jours; au moins 10h/24h
<swell> en tt cas moi je suis tjrs la (enfin qd j'ai une connexion dispo)
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons, chacun fait comme il veut :)
<swell> yep!
<septox> hi
<swell> septox: bjr
<septox> swell: hi la forme ?
<swell> oui oui, ca va
<septime> hi
<septime> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> septime: hi
<ongolaBoy> tu es mobile on dirait
 * ongolaBoy continue l'inspection de son serveur NFS pendant ce temps ...
<septime> .
<IzaneFG> Tiens! il y a un inconnu dans le salon... septime o.O
<IzaneFG> :D
<septime> lol
<ongolaBoy> on va commencer dans 7 minutes... enfin.. ce qu'on pourra faire
<djiathink> .
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> bon...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/NextMeeting
<ongolaBoy> on s'arrange à faire moins de 30 minutes
<ongolaBoy> j'ai envie de rentrer avec ma machine à la maison SIOUPLAIT
<ongolaBoy> en général qui a quelque chose à dire par rapport à ce planning ou sur autres choses...
<ongolaBoy> moi je pourrais donner mon opinion après (je préfère)
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: djiathink septime ???
<IzaneFG> moi j'ai rien à dire sur le planning hein
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> djiathink: ?
<septime> releases parties feedback
<septime> qu'est ce qui a ham ?
<septime> :D
<ongolaBoy> pardon, qui connait valdesjo ? il dit être sur IRC et ne nous voit pas
<IzaneFG> heu... il s'est trompé de route? faut lui indiqué le chemin hein
<ongolaBoy> ça me fatigue de donner les liens à chaque fois... sérieux...
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> et en plus pour le webchat et pour ceux qui sont déjà passés ici au moins une fois
<ongolaBoy> bref.. je l'ai renvoyé sur le wiki :D
<IzaneFG> :))
<ongolaBoy> bon.. pour les releases, à ndéré, la dernière fois, on avait fait une petite release pour natty
<ongolaBoy> pas de pics parce que depuis un bon bout, mon appareil est cassé et apparemment je suis le seul à posséder un appareil à ndéré
<IzaneFG> DDL
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, j'ai fais ce que je pouvais et j'avais souhaité que ce soit les étudiants qui fassent eux même des manifs
<ongolaBoy> visiblement, c toujours vers moi qu'on se tourne pour organiser... et pas plus tard que cet aprèm,j'ai été assailli par des étudiants de l'IUT
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> entre les besoins en miroir, comment taper 'sudo ...' , l'organisation de la manif pour oneiric
<IzaneFG> le guru :D
<septime> ok
<djiathink> sorry
<ongolaBoy> c'est désolant.. mais je vais tâcher une fois de plus d'aider et espère que je vais faire comprendre aux gens de partager
<djiathink> de retour
<septime> mais c'etait trop cool la session de teeworlds
<septime> j'ai loupe moto
<ongolaBoy> septime: ah oui, oui.. !!! on s'était bien marré..
<IzaneFG> septime: lol ça va revenir moto :)
<ongolaBoy> ah ben, finalement je me souviens que j'avais fais quelques pics quand même
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je ne sais pas vous mais c'est difficile de travailler avec des gens qui ne partagent pas bcp
<ongolaBoy> mais te demandent de partager ce que tu sais
<djiathink> Je ferais tout pr participer a la prichaine session :D
<ongolaBoy> mais heureusement que je n'en tiens pas rigueur en espérant que parfois, il y en aura qui comprendront :)
<IzaneFG> yep
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> pour ydé on peut commencé à chercher le lieu
<IzaneFG> mais mon bureau restera en backup de backup de backup :)
<djiathink> C'est pas mieux a Ingenieris ?
<djiathink> IzaneFG: ok
 * ongolaBoy se demande si valdesjo a compris son tweet ... #soupir
<djiathink> ongolaBoy: Tu l'a envoyé au bahamas (Wiki) ça prend du tps pr revenir :p
 * ongolaBoy rend compte que les gens n'aiment réellement pas lire un peu et préfère manger au lieu d'apprendre à pêcher
<ongolaBoy> c'est dommage, surtout pour une communauté de logiciels libres
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: la bouffe c'est plus rapide DDL
<ongolaBoy> si vous voulez, donnez les liens *directs* à valdesjo et tekaro... moi je n'enverrais que le wiki ce soit
<ongolaBoy> soir
<djiathink> Il est là !
 * IzaneFG Et hop! il est de retour des bahamas :D
<ongolaBoy> bon, si on continuait ?
<djiathink> ok
<ongolaBoy> sauf erreur de ma part, à douala, il n y a pas eu de release pour natty
<djiathink> Oui je pense qu'il ya pas eu de release
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> et vu comme ça se présente, ce n'est pas sur qu'il y aura quelque chose pour oneiric
<ongolaBoy> mais bon.. c pas le plus important
<djiathink> Oui, a priori il n'y aura rien pr Oneiric
<djiathink> mais nous pouvons faire une petite rencontre informelle
<ongolaBoy> djiathink: ça serait bien et peut être même mieux
<djiathink> une sorte dd'install party entre 10-15 personnes
<ongolaBoy> je dis toujours que ce qui compte ce sont les vrais échanges entre personnes en nombre restreint
<ongolaBoy> c'est plus productif
<djiathink> ongolaBoy: +1
<indy21> c'est deja fini?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: non :)
<indy21> ouf!
<ongolaBoy> djiathink: en tout cas, vous ferez ce que vous pourrez
<djiathink> je verrais avec Brice et Julius
 * acherv salut @tous
<ongolaBoy> pour info, normalement je ferais 1 tour en fin octobre à yaoundé
<djiathink> c dommage qu'il ne soit pas là
<ongolaBoy> je donnerais une copie du miroir d'oneiric à IzaneFG
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: ok, je fais déjà de la place dans les disques :)
<djiathink> Super !
<ongolaBoy> acherv: salut :)
<ongolaBoy> je crois aussi qu'on n'a pas fait de cds mastérisés depuis là
<ongolaBoy> et pourtant depuis au moins deux versions, je mets à disposition un miroir
<IzaneFG> nope
<ongolaBoy> alors qu'auparavant il fallait télécharger quelques paquets
<ongolaBoy> bref... on continue :)
 * indy21 est entrain de lire le log
<ongolaBoy> indy21: bon garçon ;)
<indy21> :D
<ongolaBoy> je crois que certains d'entre vous ont vu les bugs soumis par septox
<ongolaBoy> comme tout le monde n'est pas là, je ne vais pas m'éterniser dessus
<acherv> .
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> mais je rappelle seulement que https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/TeamReports n'est plus à jour depuis
 * septime s'escuse pour les timeouts 
<ongolaBoy> il y a le projet de Jung qu'on néglige soit par faute de motivation ou de temps
 * septime rappelle qu'une release party peut mm se faire ds une chambre
<IzaneFG> septime: même à 2 :p
<ongolaBoy> et c'est dommage que ubuntu-cm ne l'ait pas assez épaulé jusqu'ici
<ongolaBoy> c'est quand même goethe qui nous a donné un coup de pouce l'année passée ou surpassée
<ongolaBoy> mais à l'impossible nul n'est tenu
<ongolaBoy> concernant les projets https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects
<ongolaBoy> ils sont là.. on verra bien :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: ils sont nombreux
<djiathink> .
<ongolaBoy> yep mais on ne demande pas à une personne de tous les faire
<ongolaBoy> chacun suivant sa motivation et ses dispositions
 * acherv se demande s'il faut pas deja penser a un centre multimedia ubuntu-cm 
<ongolaBoy> moi je serait toujours prêt à aider celui qui veut mieux comprendre l'un d'eux mais je ne peux pas m'y consacrer à un en particulier
 * djiathink Va devoir se deplacer
<ongolaBoy> acherv: un centre multimedia, c'est bien en effet mais c'est toujours le même problème que tout ce qu'on fait
<ongolaBoy> faut des gens pour cela
<ongolaBoy> .
 * indy21 se demande si c'est pas mieux de relancer des vieux projets facilement réalisables
<ongolaBoy> indy21: comme lequel ?
<indy21> AddOnCD
<indy21> AddOnCD
<acherv> ongolaBoy: un centre multimedia avec le net je crois qu'il y aura des gens mais comment y arrive a ce centre la est la question?
<ongolaBoy> pourquoi pas
<ongolaBoy> indy21: pourquoi pas
<IzaneFG1> indy21: tu as le lien vers la description du projet? ma connexion ici c'est le voodoo
<ongolaBoy> on n'a pas dit qu'on devait ABSOLUMENT faire ce qui est présenté
<ongolaBoy> si tu peux aider quelque part, pas de problème
<indy21> IzaneFG1: oui
<ongolaBoy> le tout est de partager ce qu'on sait le mieux faire
<indy21> d'après ce que je lis du projet, il s'agit de refaire un cd de ubuntu avec des logiciels en plus
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/AddOnCD
<indy21> on peut en faire un pr le SFD et le proposer en gens
<IzaneFG1> ongolaBoy: Thx
 * indy21 a seulement proposé ooohhhh
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> ok
<IzaneFG1> indy21: ongolaBoy oui faisable :)
<IzaneFG1> mais vaut mieux le faire en DVD now
 * indy21 se demande si c'est pas mieux onereic ke natty
<ongolaBoy> oneiric sortira après la SFD
<ongolaBoy> sauf si tu veux des versions beta
<ongolaBoy> mais même là, je ne serais à yaoundé pas avant fin octobre
<indy21> ongolaBoy: impossible!
<indy21> j''ai lu ke ca sort le 13
<indy21> la SFD c'est le 22
<septime> .
<indy21> ah tu parles du miroir?
<ongolaBoy> je passerais à yaoundé normalement au plus tôt le 25 oct
<ongolaBoy> oui, du miroir
<indy21> aie
<septime> .
<indy21> on peut télécharger le miroir a partir de win 7?
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux
<ongolaBoy> le tout est de faire un téléchargement depuis un outil qui fait de l'aspiration de site
<ongolaBoy> c'est le principe
<indy21> hum?
<ongolaBoy> mais comme ces outils ne sont pas spécialisées pour trier en fonction des versions/architectures
 * indy21 calcule le temps k'il faut pr telecharger un miroir si /me lance ca a camtel?
<ongolaBoy> tu risques d'avoir des soucis et te retrouver à download des TéraOctects :D
<ongolaBoy> franchement pour un miroir, faut utiliser une machine sous GNU/Linux
<indy21> ongolaBoy: aie.  Trop de complication la, ca perd le temps va pour natty
<indy21> IzaneFG1: tu es chaud?
<ongolaBoy> ce que je te conseille c'est d'avoir un poste ubuntu sur lequel tu pourrais juste download les paquets à ajouter
<ongolaBoy> c'est toujours comme ça qu'on procédait avant que je ne commence à apporter des miroirs
<indy21> ongolaBoy: vaut mieux d'attendre
<indy21> les gens de Camtel ne connaissent pas trop ca
<septime> ou alors avoir une machine virtuel ubuntu sous windows :D
<indy21> septime: encore plus compliké
<indy21> il faudra des CD
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> izane dit (par sms) que sa connexion est trop mauvaise; il lira le log après
<indy21> ok
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> bon, bon.. faut que je me sauve
<indy21> ongolaBoy: attends attends
<ongolaBoy> je veux juste dire deux choses rapidement
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> je dois rentrer dans l'obscurité...c pas très sur
<indy21> je contacte ki pr les DVD ou on se débrouille?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: normalement tu dois demander à brice Ekobe ou tchanque pour de l'aide
<septime> .
<ongolaBoy> je voulais signaler que j'ai dis à arsène que les polos doivent être prêts à la fin du mois
<ongolaBoy> au plus tard
<ongolaBoy> sinon.. moi je suis assez régulier sur IRC pour ceux qui veulent échanger...
<ongolaBoy> j'ai constaté depuis le barcamp, que jeremey (tenfourty) est d'ailleurs souvent ici :)
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je file là...
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bonne nuit meme coe tu ne dors pas souvent :D
 * indy21 pense aussi a partir dès k'il finit avec tweetdeck
<septime> .
<septime> .
 * indy21 s'en va. /me va contacter septime pour le projet "Virtual machines"
<septime> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2011-10-08
<djiathink> indy21: Hello
<djiathink> How can I help you ?
<indy21> djiathink: heu
<djiathink> indy21: french or English ?
<indy21> djiathink: tu m'a deja entendu parler english a dla?
<djiathink> indy21: deja il faudrait que je sache a qui j'ai a faire :)
<indy21> on était ensemble chez eloge après le mbarkam
<djiathink> ok il y avait Izane, Max, Arnaud, Arsene.
<indy21> Arnaud
 * indy21 va profiter coe djiathink propose son aid
<djiathink> indy21: Voila !
<indy21> djiathink: tu a peu avoir les cd pour faire le addoncd?
<djiathink> Non je n'en ai pas
<indy21> ping
<djiathink> mais tu peux demander à Brice Ekobe
<IzaneFG> djiathink: indy21: il vend les cd? :P
<djiathink> Non non je vend pas encore les CD :)
<IzaneFG> djiathink: dis la vérité, tu n'as pas une quincaillerie?
<djiathink> indy21: OngolaBoy a promis de venir a ydé avec le mirroir Oneiric, tu pourras en profiter
<indy21> djiathink: je ne peu pa le louper :D
<indy21> djiathink: on veu faire les addoncd pr le SFD
<indy21> IzaneFG: si djiathink vient on l'encercle pour le 50-50 de la tablette. >:D
<djiathink> DDL!
<djiathink> je pense que je pourrais être la pr la SFD
<djiathink> je pourrais confirmer dans une semaine
<indy21> hein hein!
<IzaneFG> indy21: oublies, ce jour il n'aura pas la tablette
<indy21> djiathink: tu ne peu pas nous faire.
<djiathink> On verra :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-01
<acherv> septox: hi
<acherv> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> acherv: hi
<ongolaBoy> en forme ? :)
<acherv> enfin j'ai une eponse
<acherv> oui
<acherv> et toi?
<ongolaBoy> je vais AB
<ongolaBoy> désolé.. mais je ne suis pas seulement sur cette fenêtre
<ongolaBoy> et comme ça ne fait pas de bruit ... :P
<acherv> me too
<septox> ah oui oui je suis la
<septox> qui a le poulet IRC ?
<ongolaBoy> ?
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-03
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<IzaneFG> aie! ail! hay! aille!
<septox> .
<septox> simplice_ndere est tjrs a ndere ?
<simplice_ndere> non :)
 * IzaneFG arnaque! c'est donc pas simplice_ndere mais simplice_ailleur :D
<simplice_ndere> c'est pour donner un context a mon peusdo :)
<simplice_ndere> mais oui tu as un peu raison c'est now simplice_ailleur j'y mediterais :)
<IzaneFG> lol
<shloch> chuck norris est la :)
<simplice_ndere> bonne arrivée chuck norris.
<shloch> merci .............. j'serai maintenant tres dispo pr ce groupe :)
<septox> .
<septox> shloch: hi
<septox> shloch: ti dis ké ?
<shloch> je dire ke j'suis la ke sauf :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-04
<warrens> hi all :)
<warrens_> .
<ongolaBoy> warrens: salut
<warrens> ongolaBoy: y'a la forme?
<ongolaBoy> ça va.. un peu mal à la gorge mais ça va
<warrens> mal a la gorge? serait-ce une config qui a du mal a passer? ;-)
<warrens> en tout cas, je te souhaite un bon retablissement
<warrens> le coup du couteau, tu l'a essaye? :D
<ongolaBoy> non.. les configs sont «transmises» au cerveau par télépathie
<ongolaBoy> ça ne passe pas par la gorge :D
<ongolaBoy> pour le couteau.. faudra repasser :)
<warrens> ...je vois
<septox> .
<warrens> septox: y'a la forme?
<septox> oui oui
<septox> warrens: je vois tu as bien dormit today
<septox> :D
<warrens> ouais, et tu l'as devine
<warrens> ta reputation te precede ;-)
<warrens> bon, en meme temps, ce n'etait pas plus mal que les autres jours hein
<septox> ok
<septox1> hihihi :D
<septox1> j'ai bidouille un truc la, feeds to twitter
<septox1> testing
<septox1> #ubucm
<septox1> la on va attendre 15 minutes
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox1> pas ca marcher au premier coup
<septox1> mais la ca marche
<septox1> ok j'explique
<septox1> il s'agit du service ifttt.com
<septox1> qui va prendre les fils rss des events et meetings du loco-directory pour poster sur twitter
<septox1> (je trouve que 15 mins de synchro n'est pas mauvais )
<warrens> .
<acherv> hi warrens ongolaBoy
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-05
<septox> hi les ubuntueros
<septox> en poste tout le monde ?
<ongolaBoy> yep :)
<septox> sovo: sembel pas etre la
<sovo> si si
<septox> je voulais discuter d'un truc que je prevoyais faire debut 2011
<sovo> je suis laque sauf
<septox> à savoir laisser les ubunturos vivant au Cameroun gerer/coordonner Ubuntu-cm (je ne serais jamais trop loin)
<septox> mon master plan de l'epoque etait de diviser en grpe en fction des villes
<septox> DLA, YDE et NDRE
<septox> et chaque fois avec un coordonateur local => et un responsable /coordonateur national
<sovo> heuuu c pas deja ce qui se passe septox ?
<septox> mais la on s'est bute a une dimunition des membres
<septox> (je ne sais pas si c'est lie au fait qu'il y a plus de CDs)
<septox> sovo: oui oui en effet, mais il faut maintenant voir cmt re-grouper les action au niveau national et rapporter pr le loco-coucil
<sovo> hummm
<sovo> ok
<septox> mon souhait profond aurait aussi ete d' "approuve" la loco-team avant
<sovo> hummm encore l'autre la ??
<septox> ah
<septox> les souhaits non
<septox> mais bon je ne suis pas entrain de quitter la terre, juste que je pense que c'est plus judicieux
<septox> et que cela va peut etre booster les choses
<sovo> mais je crois qu'a un moment on avait de tres grande chance d'etre appouv
<sovo> la maintenant hummm c shangai
<ongolaBoy> mais les gars c'est pas perdu :)
<ongolaBoy> j'espère que je pourrais m'y atteler d'ici la fin de l'année pour un plan
<ongolaBoy> mais déjà .. faut que je participe au maroucamp là
<ongolaBoy> je ne pensais pas y être mais finalement ... ça va le faire
<ongolaBoy> et puis ... on peut avoir du soutien de certaines personnes d'ubuntu-fr avec qui j'ai gardé de bons contacts
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> ok
<sovo> sincerement il faut qu'on relance les activites
<sovo> je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi ca me manque grave
<septox> lol
<septox> on pourra continuer apres le barcamp
<ongolaBoy> septox: au fait pour la framboise, on n'a pas encore fait signe à mon ami
<septox> ah oui oui il y a eu un petit retard la ds la transmission => hier seulement, dc today ou demain par la
#ubuntu-cm 2012-10-07
<septox> warrens: hi
<warrens> hi ^^
<acherv> sovo: tu dors pas?
<sovo> no
<sovo> j'ai pas sommeil
<acherv> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-30
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-02
<indy21> ongolaBoy:hi
 * indy21 a lu un tweet où quelqu'un veut envoyer des cd de ubuntu au pays. 
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ah.. le lien vers le tweet ?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: https://twitter.com/nizarus/status/385120374612320256
<ongolaBoy> ok mais bon... si c'est pour pouvoir utiliser sur place, il serait peut être bien que je lui dise qu'on peut l'aider à créer des images sur place :)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: +1 :)
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-03
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-04
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi
 * indy21 a une question. 
<indy21> j'ai plusieurs serveurs à déployer sur un proxmox avec une seule ip publique et 1 ip en failover.
<indy21> le nat peut-il m'aider à voir les différents serveurs de l'extérieur?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hi
<ongolaBoy> oui , tu ferais du NAT (DNAT pour être plus précis)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: mais attention avec proxmox. nous nous sommes rendus compte que les mises à jour du noyau sont devenues payantes ;)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: du kvm alors?
<ongolaBoy> bah.. c'est vers ça qu'on se tourne en principe...
<indy21> ongolaBoy : et si j'ajoute des virtual hosts apache pour avoir des sous-domaines c'est bon?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je ne sais pas quels sont tes objectifs et toutes tes contraintes mais voici une manière de procéder que nous avons adopté il y a 1 an https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki/H%C3%A9bergementWeb/SocleTechnique
<ongolaBoy> il s'agissait des hébergements web
<ongolaBoy> en gros un proxy web qui a 2 adresses: une publique et une autre privée
<ongolaBoy> derrière son ip privée il communique avec les autres CT
<ongolaBoy> le proxy web, tu peux le faire avec apache,nginx ou même squid
 * indy21 est concentré sur la lecture. :D
<indy21> l'idée c'est 2 serveurs physiques. un pour l'hyperviseur et l'autre pr le backup.
<indy21> l'hyperviseur va héberger ts les services actifs (web, BD, applicatif, etc..)
<indy21> le backup va aussi contenir les tools de monitoring.
<ongolaBoy> ok
<indy21> si il y avait une solution magique, je crois que ce serait celle là.
 * ongolaBoy doit songer à créer de la place pour les paquets de saucy salamander
 * indy21 vient de se rappeler qu'il doit programmer le meeting IRC. :P
#ubuntu-cm 2013-10-06
<indy21> ongolaBoy: hi
 * indy21 a un disque pour le miroir mais adaptateur en panne.
<ongolaBoy> .
<indy21> ongolaBoy: peut passer avec un laptop?
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-30
<codd> bjr a tous
<codd> #ongolaBoy l'email svp
<codd> @angolaBoy stp ton email
<ongolaBoy> dommage ..
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Salut ongolaBoy, quoi de neuf ?
<coco1> Comment se gère la faille du Shell Linux/Unix de ce côté ?
<ongolaBoy> coco1: salut
<ongolaBoy> les serveurs sont mis à jour depuis ..
<ongolaBoy> pas de soucis .. à priori par ici
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons nous lisons les annonces debian de séurité tous les jours
<ongolaBoy> il y a des failles plus médiatisées que d'autres mais il y a des vulnérabilités régulièrement ;)
<coco1> (y)
<coco1> Tout à fait ! Bravo à vous !!!
<coco1> :-D
<coco1> Je suis un peu grippé :-(
<ongolaBoy> courage
<coco1> (y)
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-01
<coco1> (y)
<coco1> Salut ongolaBoy
<coco1> Comment vas?
<ongolaBoy> coco1: salut
<ongolaBoy> ça va AB
<ongolaBoy> et toi ?
<ongolaBoy> mieux ?
<coco1> Mieux merci, je commence une prière à CABTAL, see you after maybe...
<ongolaBo1> abou: 'salut
<ongolaBo1> .
<ongolaBo1> saoungoumi: 'lut
<ongolaBo1> ton erreur c'est exactement celle du post dans le forum ?
<saoungoumi> slt
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBo1> j'ai vu un _lock_ dans les erreurs
<ongolaBo1> est-ce que debmirror ne s'exécute pas déjà ?
<saoungoumi> non
<ongolaBo1> minute je reviens
<ongolaBoy> c'est sur quelle système et quelle est ta version de debmirror ?
<ongolaBoy> c'est sur quelle système et quelle est ta version de debmirror ?
<saoungoumi> Debian Linux 6.0.4 _Squeeze
<ongolaBoy> dans le dossier de réception, il faut supprimer le dossier .temp que debmirror crée
<ongolaBoy> tu peux avoir un problème de permission
<ongolaBoy> avec quel utilisateur exécutes-tu debmirror ?
<ongolaBoy> le dossier .temp est à l'intérieur du dossier de chaque distribution que tu récupères
<ongolaBoy> si tu as lancé avec deux utilisateurs différents, tu peux avoir des problèmes avec les droits
<saoungoumi> l'utilisateur miroir
<saoungoumi> ok je vais suprimer
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que par hasard tu n'as pas lancé debmirror avec un autre utilisateur ?
<saoungoumi> j'ai dans un premier temps lancé avec l'utilisateur miroir
<saoungoumi> puis comme j'ai cette bizar erreur je l'ai fait en "sudo"
<saoungoumi> mais meme chose
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, ne lance pas avec deux utilisateurs différents
<saoungoumi> par contre lorsque je lance le script pr debian tout vas bien
<ongolaBoy> celui qui a des droits «supérieur» va empêcher à l'autre de pouvoir continuer
<saoungoumi> mais celui d'ubuntu non
<ongolaBoy> dans ce cas supprime le dossier ubuntu et tu relances
<ongolaBoy> avec l'utilisateur qui est censé le faire
<saoungoumi> ok je tu don c les processus
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> le problème doit se trouver dans un sous dossier
<saoungoumi> mais si suprime je perd tout le depot
<saoungoumi> tu ne trouve pas cette solution trop extreme
<ongolaBoy> bon.. si avec root tu as ce soucis ça signifie que le problème de fond est ailleurs
<saoungoumi> 473G
<ongolaBoy> peux tu relancer debmirror et me coller ton erreur quelque part comme http://paste.debian.net/ ?
<saoungoumi> tu l'as?
<ongolaBoy> avoir quoi ?
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/124023/
<ongolaBoy> déjà .. pourquoi comme méthode tu préfères ftp ?
<saoungoumi> en réalité voici le pb
<saoungoumi> c'est ARI qui avait fait ce miroir, mais depuis plus d'un an ubuntu ne se met plus à jour
<saoungoumi> donc sur la methode de transfert j'y suis pour rien
<saoungoumi> tu propose que mette rsync?
<ongolaBoy> change là .. emploie http
<ongolaBoy> rsync .. ça ne passe pas sur tous les serveurs
<ongolaBoy> et vérifie bien qu'il n y a pas un debmirror lancé quelque part
<ongolaBoy> un problème de verrou c'est généralement que debmirror s'exécute
<ongolaBoy> aussi .. il ya un dossier project/trace
<ongolaBoy> avant même
<ongolaBoy> dans le dossier ubuntu
<ongolaBoy> vérifie si tu as un fichier comme  Archive-Update-in-Progress-nomDeMonMiroir
<ongolaBoy> s'il existe , ça signifie que debmirror est en cours d'exécution
<saoungoumi> Archive-Update-in-Progress-lere.univ-ndere.cm
<ongolaBoy> voilàààà :)
<ongolaBoy> donc .. tu as un debmirror qui tourne dans la machine
<ongolaBoy> et il a le verrou
<ongolaBoy> d'où ton erreur
<saoungoumi> je vais tout stoper et voir!
<ongolaBoy> debmirror ne peut pas s'exécuter en parallèle pour les mêmes paramètres
<ongolaBoy> heu.. et s'il se lance au démarrage de ta machine
<ongolaBoy> suffit juste d'un 'pstree -np | grep debmirror ' et tu retrouve le PID que tu veux ;)
<saoungoumi> jsutement je l'avais déjà faite
<saoungoumi> il ne retourne rien
<ongolaBoy> bon ...
<ongolaBoy> c'est une machine virtuelle ?
<saoungoumi> non
<ongolaBoy> en fait .. je voulais que tu affiches juste l'arborescence des processus
<ongolaBoy> tu serais tombé peut être sur un shell ou un cron qui serait à l'origine de ça
<ongolaBoy> mais s'il n y a pas de processus
<ongolaBoy> l'autre hypothèse est que le verrou n'avait pas été supprimé à sa dernière vraie exécution
<ongolaBoy> donc .. le plus simple
<ongolaBoy> est de supprimer tous les dossiers à l'exception de _pool_
<ongolaBoy> bien sur .temp aussi
<ongolaBoy> ça devrait marcher
<ongolaBoy> je suis en dessous du dossier _ubuntu_ bien sur
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> pour le pstree
<saoungoumi> paste.debian.net/124026
<ongolaBoy> ok... le problème doit être dans un fichier de verrou qui traine
<ongolaBoy> ceci dit .. télécharger toutes ces versions d'ubuntu ... je ne suis pas sur que ça vous soit utile
<ongolaBoy> sauf si vous avez vraiment vraiment beaucoup d'espaces disque à utiliser
<ongolaBoy> et que la demande est forte pour toutes ces versions
<saoungoumi> la demande est plutot divers
<saoungoumi> et couvre presque toutes ces dist
<saoungoumi> un autre pb maintenant
<ongolaBoy> si vous avez l'espace disque c'est ok
<saoungoumi> surement du au supression
<ongolaBoy> sinon il faut recommander l'usage de distrib LTS + éventuellement la dernière version
<saoungoumi> paste.debian.net/124027
<saoungoumi> pas de problème d'espace
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu avais supprimé tout sauf pool ?
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> avec l'utilisateur qui doit télécharger les paquets ?
<ongolaBoy> tout doit se faire avec l'utilisateur miroir
<ongolaBoy> sinon tu auras des soucis
<saoungoumi> si je suis logué en lui
<ongolaBoy> rend ton debmirror plus verbeux
<ongolaBoy> il faut des détails
<ongolaBoy> rajoute le --debug
<ongolaBoy> si tu avais déjà le -v
<saoungoumi> debmirror -i18n $VERBOSE --host=$MIROIR --method=http --root=ubuntu \         --dist=${ALLDISTS} --arch=${ARCHS} --nosource \         --SECTION=${SECTIONS} --skippackages --ignore-release-gpg \         ${DESTINATION}
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> va dans $VERBOSE
<ongolaBoy> tu rajoute --debug
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: et .. *important* pour plus tard : il faut enlever le --ignore-release-gpg
<ongolaBoy> c'est important de pouvoir vérifier les signatures
<saoungoumi> avec debug j'ai plus de détail
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/124030/
<ongolaBoy> bon ..
<ongolaBoy> comme tu met --ignore-release-gpg en paramètre
<ongolaBoy> tu dois aussi rajouter le paramètre --no-check-gpg
<ongolaBoy> ça doit être ça le problème
<saoungoumi> c'est quel option comme ça
<saoungoumi> ?
<ongolaBoy> rajoute --no-check-gpg parmi les paramètres
<saoungoumi> la comande ne marche plus
<saoungoumi> ereur
<ongolaBoy> si tu as rajouté à la fin ça ne va plus marcher
<saoungoumi> Unknown option: no-check-gpg
<ongolaBoy> il y a deux tirets avant ;)
<ongolaBoy>  c'est --no-check-gpg ;)
<saoungoumi> si
<ongolaBoy> tu as mis le paramètre à la fin de la commande ?
<saoungoumi> la je t'ai envoyer le retour de la comande
<ongolaBoy> dans ce que tu m'as renvoyé il n y a pas le --
<saoungoumi> juste après --ignore-release-gpg
<ongolaBoy> et avant le \
<ongolaBoy>  ?
<saoungoumi> dans le fichier j'ai mis --no-check-gpg
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> ah bon .. ça dépend aussi de la version de ton debmirror :)
<ongolaBoy> parce que je lisais le man de debmirror 2.14 (sur wheezy)
<ongolaBoy> il faut lire le man de ta version
<ongolaBoy> il doit y avoir des explications sur la manière de ne pas vérifier les signatures
<ongolaBoy> car c'est ça ton problème
<ongolaBoy> debmirror veut vérifier les signatures du fichier release
<saoungoumi> Usage: /usr/bin/debmirror [--progress] [--verbose] [--debug] [--dry-run] [--help]           [--host=remotehost] [--root=directory]           [--method=ftp|hftp|http|rsync] [--passive]           [--user=remoteusername] [--passwd=remoteuserpassword]           [--proxy=http://user:pass@url:port/]           [--dist=foo[,bar,..] ...] [--omit-suite-symlinks]           [--section=foo[,bar,..] ...] [--arch=foo[,bar,..] ...]           [--
<saoungoumi> le seul moyen semble être
<ongolaBoy> enlève un peu le ignore-release dans ce cas
<saoungoumi>    [--ignore-missing-release] [--ignore-release-gpg]
<ongolaBoy> ah ah
<ongolaBoy> dans cette version c'est --ignore-missing-release
<ongolaBoy> oups
<ongolaBoy> oui, c'est ça
<ongolaBoy> essaye :)
<saoungoumi> non
<ongolaBoy> :(
<saoungoumi> lol
<saoungoumi> en fait --ignore-missing-release est équivalant à --ignore-release-gpg
<saoungoumi> j'ai changé mais j'ai même pb
<ongolaBoy> ah bon ?? c'est ce qu'on dit dans le man ?
<ongolaBoy> parce que sur la 2.14, tu aurais *combiné* les deux
<ongolaBoy> (enfin .. je crois . Moi je préfère vérifier les signatures, c'est plus prudent)
<saoungoumi> peut être qu'il faudrait que j'élimine les dist?
<saoungoumi> en commençant par lucyd
<ongolaBoy> essaye d'abord les deux combinés
<saoungoumi> je veux dire lucid
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> tu risquerais avoir le même problème avec les autres
<saoungoumi> Release signature does not verify, file missing.
<ongolaBoy> toujours ?
<ongolaBoy> bon ... là je suis dépassé
<ongolaBoy> mais dans ce cas .. enlève les ignore-**
<ongolaBoy> et tu vas devoir récupérer les clés gpg
<ongolaBoy> dans l'erreur , tu auras l'ID de la clé à récupérer
<ongolaBoy> et dans le man debmirror tout à la fin, on te donne la commande pour récupérer ces clés
<ongolaBoy> mais ...
<ongolaBoy> non.. ça va
<ongolaBoy> essaye comme ça
 * ongolaBoy s'absente 15 minutes
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> merci
<saoungoumi> pour ta disponibité
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: ça a marché ? du moins est-ce qu'on ta parlé d'erreur sur des clés ?
<saoungoumi> en fait j'ai plutot enlevé l'option  --skippackage
<saoungoumi> et laisser --ignore-missing-release
<saoungoumi> et apparement sa mache
<ongolaBoy> skippackage fait quoi sur cette version
<ongolaBoy> bon si ça fait la même chose que sur la 2
<ongolaBoy> c'est ok
<ongolaBoy> donc tant mieux pour toi
<ongolaBoy> *MAIS* faudra employer gpg pour vérifier les signatures
<saoungoumi> Don't re-download Packages and Sources files. Useful if you know they are up-to-date.
<saoungoumi> c'est comme du rsync
<ongolaBoy> yep .. mais ce n'est vraiment pas une bonne option à conserver
<saoungoumi> si les packets sont à jour il ne fait rien
<saoungoumi> justement c'est une bonne option
<saoungoumi> peut être qu'il est en confli avec un e autre
<ongolaBoy> s'il arrive que ton miroir s'interrompt en cours de téléchargement de paquets, oui cest une bonne option
<saoungoumi> je te transfert le script entier
<ongolaBoy> mais le problème est que si le script s'interrompt en cours et qu'entre temps il y a eu de nouveaux paquets ou qu'on a supprimé des paquets sur ton miroir d'origine
<ongolaBoy> tu ne le saurais pas
<ongolaBoy> à moins d'enlever justement le skippackages
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/124038/
<saoungoumi> merci encore
<saoungoumi> et bonne soiré je suis sur traitement du palu
<saoungoumi> il faut que file à la maison
<ongolaBoy> ok.. bonne soirée rodrigue
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-02
<saoungoumi> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> bjr
<ongolaBoy> abou: bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-03
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ........;;
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-04
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> mouton hein ... :) bon app :)
<ariabbas> :D
<ariabbas> je t'aurais bien envoyé un morceau par sms mais hélas
#ubuntu-cm 2014-10-05
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/
<ariabbas> Why "Microblogage #ubucm" section is allway empty ? ;à
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-30
 * swellep slaps jay-m around a bit with a large fishbot
#ubuntu-cm 2015-10-02
<ongolaBoy> jay-m: psst .. bjr . peux tu me donner le prix du gazole stp ? ;)
<ongolaBoy> c'est 600 .. quelque chose il me semble
<jay-m> tu as trouvé ?
<ongolaBoy> non
<jay-m> 600
<ongolaBoy> mekci :)
<jay-m> pourquoi tu demandes ?
<jay-m> moi j'ai regarder ici http://www.cameroon-info.net/stories/0,61950,@,cameroun-hydrocarbures-le-gouvernement-augmente-le-prix-des-carburants.html
<jay-m> et ici http://www.journalducameroun.com/article.php?aid=17734
<jay-m> j'espère que rien n'a changé entre temps
<ongolaBoy> ah ok.. je pensais que tu pouvais avoir les infos autrement ;) mais c'est ok merci
<jay-m> tu as l'air très en forme aujourdhui hein !
<jay-m> t'as façon d'écrire n'est pas la meme que d'hab
<jay-m> qu'est-ce que tu penses de ça https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_mentor/comments/3lpio6/how_can_i_best_utilize_a_home_network_to_help/
<ongolaBoy> je vais lire tout à l'heure
<ongolaBoy> je cours à l'IRIC
<ongolaBoy> semaine prochaine chargée ici  :)
<jay-m> tu es prof là bas ?
#ubuntu-cm 2016-10-07
<IzaneFG> Tiens! C'est tout calme ici depuis beaucoup de temps :-/
